# Cost of living: Groceries, utilities. Internet...



## BG914 (May 11, 2012)

Hi,

I was hoping somebody could help?!

I have a job offer in Dubai and want to find out some information regarding cost of living. If I accept, I will be moving out with my wife (both mid/late 20's. No children).

The package includes accommodation to the value of 110,000AED, so any advice on areas to live would be great.

Also, I need to know more about cost of living. Specifically, monthly outgoings:

- utilities (electricity, water, air con...)
- Internet
- groceries for 2 adults

Anything else you feel relevant, I'm all ears!

Thanks.


----------



## McKenzieT (May 2, 2012)

have a look at this link Cost of living in Dubai 2011 – Calculator


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

McKenzieT said:


> have a look at this link Cost of living in Dubai 2011 – Calculator


That website needs updating. 600AED per month for cost of living excluding car and accomodation is only possible if you live on bread and water and maybe a little jam on top. That said, you can survive with ease on about 1500AED which is about £250 per month.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you look at the sticky (one of the first threads in the list of threads) called Salary and offer questions, you will see that this question has been answered a number of times


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

rsinner said:


> If you look at the sticky (one of the first threads in the list of threads) called Salary and offer questions, you will see that this question has been answered a number of times


It is good to direc people to various stickys(!) but it is also healthy to have a discussion.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We can usually tell when a person hasnt bothered to read the sticky at all, to get an idea of questions to then ask. Utilities are all over. Which is addressed in the sticky of the range you will find in villas or apartments. Internet is also covered there and if after that, you have more specifc question, the forum is more then happy to answer as you will find if you stick around. Groceries are all over, but as stated in the sticky is round about 

These four questions are asked over and over and over, every day. Not just like once a day either, like two to five times a day, the exact same question. Which is why the stickies were put there. 

No one can tell you where to live without information about where you are working, as you dont wanna live in the mirdiff if you work in tecom. And this is also addressed I think in the main sticky 

Friendly bunch, but we do have day jobs. Even though, some days will seems like we are probly in the lounge more then we are working.


----------



## MikeyBoy (Jan 13, 2013)

McKenzieT said:


> have a look at this link Cost of living in Dubai 2011 – Calculator


great little calculator....in your experience is it relatively accurate? thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

groceries wise (including cleaning stuff and bog-roll etc) we survive quite comfortably on 2,000 / month for a family of four.
There are those that will tell you this is low, but you don't need to shop in Waitrose, and we eat well, in my opinion!


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

MikeyBoy said:


> great little calculator....in your experience is it relatively accurate? thanks


It is ok, but you have to note that not all costs are included, like savings, holidays etc. I think also the rent indication is a bit outdated and would be around 10% higher now. Also schooling for the kids and/or medical insurance can be a very important cost, if it is not included in your salary package.


----------

